# Help choosing audio interface for Axe-FX Ultra



## illimmigrant (Jan 26, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had some input on an audio interface that I can put between an Axe-Fx Ultra and an iMac to be able to record without losing any of the sound quality coming from the axe-fx.
I'm initially looking for something small. I have heard good things about the Impact Twin, and I've read a little about the Presonus Firestudio Mobile. 

I wanted to know what you guys thought was a good audio interface with similar qualities, size, and cost.


Go! 

and thanks!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 26, 2011)

Apogee duet. Some of the greatest Mic Pre's ever for a great price. And it is sexy.


----------



## Kairos (Jan 26, 2011)

+1 
Sounds like your describing the Duet.

I've never personally used one, but just about every guitar-recording-mac-user uses on, and always with fantastic results.

You could also look into Focusrite's stuff. I own one and it's fantastic.


----------



## illimmigrant (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys.
I guess one of the issues with the apogee is that it doesn't seem to have a MIDI connection, which is necessary to update the firmware on the Axe-fx.
The other is the lack of independent volume controls... since one knob adjust the volume for both headphones and monitors?. That being said, if the Axe's tone is well preserved, then I might just have to get an extra piece of gear like a USB-MIDI converter.

Also, right now I use my Line 6 POD as my sound card. How are these devices latency wise? Better, worse, about the same?

Thanks again!


----------



## Menigguh (Jan 26, 2011)

If you need midi go with the RME babyface.
It similar to the duet.
Im not sure if the duet has midi via the breakout cable though.




illimmigrant said:


> Thanks a lot guys.
> I guess one of the issues with the apogee is that it doesn't seem to have a MIDI connection, which is necessary to update the firmware on the Axe-fx.
> The other is the lack of independent volume controls... since one knob adjust the volume for both headphones and monitors?. That being said, if the Axe's tone is well preserved, then I might just have to get an extra piece of gear like a USB-MIDI converter.
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesM (Jan 26, 2011)

That's a silly and a too easily rectifiable issue to write off one of the best interfaces in the market for that price.

Amazon.com: USB MIDI Cable Converter PC to Music Keyboard Window Win Vista XP, Mac OS: Electronics


----------



## KingAenarion (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea The Duet is great.

The Firestudio Mobile is pretty good, but the 6 extra Line Level inputs are kind of useless unless you intended to, you know, use them.

But it's got nice preamps.... and good ADA converters... but not as good as Apogee 

Also, the New Mbox line is actually suprisingly good. The previous generation sounded friggin awful... the new Preamps and ADA converters in them are quite nice. And if you wait a bit you get Pro Tools 9 

But the Duet I think is the best INTERFACE that you might be looking for.


----------



## a1a2a3a4 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was under the impression you could connect the Axe Fx via USB. And you didn't even need an interface being the Axe Fx is the interface. 

If I got an axe fx, would I just be able to run my pod X3 live through the Axe Fx to my computer?


----------



## drmosh (Jan 27, 2011)

a1a2a3a4 said:


> I was under the impression you could connect the Axe Fx via USB. And you didn't even need an interface being the Axe Fx is the interface.
> 
> If I got an axe fx, would I just be able to run my pod X3 live through the Axe Fx to my computer?



The axe-fx has no USB interface, so I dunno where you got that information. And why you would want to run a pod X3 if you have an axe-fx is also puzzling 


as for the thread, before you do anything, go check the thread on the fractal audio forums about the compatibility with the axe-fx because some midi controllers don't play nice.


----------



## a1a2a3a4 (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know shit about guitar hardware. All I know is Axe-fx > everything.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 27, 2011)

^Not necessarily true. Nothing can out Fender a '60s Fender amp, etc.

But consider yourself a happy member of the "People Who Endorse Products They Don't Own" club.


----------



## grantcooper2 (Jan 28, 2011)

babyface FTW


----------



## drmosh (Jan 28, 2011)

a1a2a3a4 said:


> I don't know shit about guitar hardware. All I know is Axe-fx > everything.



then why would you ask if you can connect a pod via the axe-fx?


----------



## tr0n (Jan 28, 2011)

Get something with SPDIF, I think you can plug from SPDIF direct into the iMac line-in. That way, you won't be going from digital to analogue and back to digital again.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Jan 28, 2011)

On topic, it looks like the Apogee Duet is Mac-only. I popped in because I'm getting an Axe-Fx soon and am checking out interfaces...any suggestions for PC? I'm currently using an M-Audio FastTrack. I can only imagine there are better ways to keep the sound quality from the Axe-Fx...


----------



## KingAenarion (Jan 28, 2011)

EcoliUVA said:


> On topic, it looks like the Apogee Duet is Mac-only. I popped in because I'm getting an Axe-Fx soon and am checking out interfaces...any suggestions for PC? I'm currently using an M-Audio FastTrack. I can only imagine there are better ways to keep the sound quality from the Axe-Fx...



I like the new Mbox line...


Presonus make some good stuff as well


----------



## seesthend (Jan 28, 2011)

tr0n said:


> Get something with SPDIF, I think you can plug from SPDIF direct into the iMac line-in. That way, you won't be going from digital to analogue and back to digital again.


 

Yeah I would have to agree. Am I missing something here? I just briefly looked at these:

http://www.fractalaudio.com/images/Axe-Fx-rear-lg.jpg
Apogee Duet Features > Apogee Electronics

I dont have either piece of equipment (DANG IT!!!) but it would appear that SPDIF would be the best/cleanest option unless you plan on re-amping another way.


----------



## illimmigrant (Jan 28, 2011)

seesthend said:


> Yeah I would have to agree. Am I missing something here? I just briefly looked at these:
> 
> http://www.fractalaudio.com/images/Axe-Fx-rear-lg.jpg
> Apogee Duet Features > Apogee Electronics
> ...


 

Interesting. I don't plan on reamping. I guess i had not thought of SPDIF since I record with my POD via USB now. So I wasgoing for something similar or switching it up to firewire.

I guess the Apogee duet is winning more votes  
thanks a ton for everyone's input.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 28, 2011)

Cliff has specifically stated SPDIF is actually the worst, because interface manufacturers don't use good SPDIF chips. Then he goes technical about clock rates and I'm lost, but I'll take his word for it.

Note that the apogee duet is firewire only, too.


----------



## illimmigrant (Jan 28, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Cliff has specifically stated SPDIF is actually the worst, because interface manufacturers don't use good SPDIF chips. Then he goes technical about clock rates and I'm lost, but I'll take his word for it.
> 
> Note that the apogee duet is firewire only, too.


 
Firewire it is.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 28, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Cliff has specifically stated SPDIF is actually the worst, because interface manufacturers don't use good SPDIF chips. Then he goes technical about clock rates and I'm lost, but I'll take his word for it.
> 
> Note that the apogee duet is firewire only, too.



yup, I heard that too on the fractal forums. Still, it's very practical


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 28, 2011)

Question: Is the Duet made to only work with MACs?


----------



## drmosh (Jan 28, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Question: Is the Duet made to only work with MACs?



Yes, there is no PC version


----------



## JamesM (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, the only PC equivalents (to my ears) would be the Emu 0404 USB and the Echo Audiofire 4 (if you have Firewire).

Still not as good, but still tasty.


----------



## seesthend (Jan 28, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Cliff has specifically stated SPDIF is actually the worst, because interface manufacturers don't use good SPDIF chips. Then he goes technical about clock rates and I'm lost, but I'll take his word for it.
> 
> Note that the apogee duet is firewire only, too.


 

This is pretty interesting/intriguing. So what would be the optimal way to hook it up? I've hit a bunch of threads and found a lot of different opinions. Anyone?


----------



## illimmigrant (Jan 28, 2011)

seesthend said:


> This is pretty interesting/intriguing. So what would be the optimal way to hook it up? I've hit a bunch of threads and found a lot of different opinions. Anyone?



Firewire and USB look like the way to go.
I see most people using firewire with the Axe Fx these days vs USB though.
I've never tried it myself, but it looks like I'm headed in that direction.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jan 28, 2011)

illimmigrant said:


> Firewire and USB look like the way to go.
> I see most people using firewire with the Axe Fx these days vs USB though.
> I've never tried it myself, but it looks like I'm headed in that direction.




FireWire vs. USB 2.0 - Speed Comparison

This kind of explains why...

But if it's just a 2-track you're looking for, I don't think USB is a problem


----------



## tr0n (Jan 28, 2011)

I made that post about SPDIF on my iPhone so didn't really go into specifics. You'd need a particular cable to go from SPDIF out to optical-in on the iMac. I think it's Coaxial to Toslink or something along those lines. I've always wondered how SPDIF might compare to going analogue into an interface and back into digital. That fearedse guy (Ola Englund | Guitar nooooobing Blog) has done Axe-FX to Apogee One and has super results so if it works, it works. I recall however Chimp Spanner saying that he noticed a big difference when interfacing his PODXT via SPDIF, so I'm curious if the Axe-FX might be similar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2011)

*Alright, back on track folks. *


----------

